# eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden werden



## raymondaliasapollyon

Hi,

The Cambridge online German-English dictionary defines _etw. wird sich finden_ as follows:
finden | translate German to English: Cambridge Dictionary 

etw. wird sich finden

eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden *werden*

I'd like to know why "werden gefunden" is in inverted word order. And why is "werden" used instead of "wird"?


----------



## bearded

Hi
I think that a word is missing here:
_Eine Lösung (wird) gefunden werden._
What the dictionary means is:
- eine Frage wird geklärt werden
- eine Lösung wird gefunden werden.
Both examples are in the future.
Words that are common to both sentences are not repeated (a bit too brief, therefore unclear).


----------



## elroy

I agree with bearded.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Can't "eine Frage wird geklärt" itself express the future meaning? Is "werden" necessary?


----------



## elroy

Yes, and no.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

How about the following version without "werden"?

Eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## elroy

Das geht auch.


----------



## bearded

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> How about the following version without "werden"?
> Eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden.


Grammatically correct, but I rather understand both as being in the present.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> I rather understand both as being in the present.


 Ich nicht.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich nicht.


Well, I am thinking of the following context/situation: _Wir führen gerade ein Gespräch/eine Diskussion. Was geschieht während/dank unserer Diskussion? Eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden._


----------



## elroy

Natürlich ist Kontext entscheidend. Ohne Kontext neige ich spontan zur Lesart Zukunft.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ohne Kontext neige ich spontan zur Lesart Zukunft.


Merkwürdig.


----------



## elroy

Dein Empfinden für mich ebenso.  Mal schauen, wie’s bei Muttersprachlern aussieht.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ohne Kontext neige ich spontan zur Lesart Zukunft.


Ich auch. Wenn auch eine nahe Zukunft.
z.B. 
_- Ich bin sicher, dass  die Frage noch heute geklärt und  eine Lösung gefunden wird. _


----------



## bearded

Ist _noch heute _kein Kontext?


----------



## elroy

Ich habe JCKs Beitrag so verstanden, dass er uns als Beispiel einen möglichen Kontext liefert, der seiner spontanen Lesart entspricht. (Er möge mich bitte korrigieren, sollte ich mich irren.)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich habe JCKs Beitrag so verstanden, dass er uns als Beispiel einen möglichen Kontext liefert


Du irrst Dich nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Satz im Präsens  so umformulieren: "_Wir sind/ er ist (gerade) dabei, _die_ Frage zu klären und eine Lösung zu finden._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich nicht.


Grammatically,_ eine Frage wird geklärt_ and _eine Lösung wird gefunden _are both without a shadow of a doubt present while _eine Lösung wird gefunden werden_ is future.

But since the grammatical present semantically always includes the future (unless excluded by additional adverbials or by context), it doesn't really matter.


----------



## JClaudeK

"Es wird sich finden." (OP) is _without a shadow of a doubt_ future.
And so is/ must be, IMO, the explanation given by the Cambridge online German-English dictionary (even when dropping the second _werden_).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Präsens so formulieren: "_Wir sind/ er ist (gerade) dabei, _die_ Frage zu klären und eine Lösung zu finden._


Wenn Du beides im selben Satz unterbringen willst, bin ich bei Dir; aber vor allem, weil zwei Passivs etwas ungelenk wirken. Gegen _Die Frage wird gerade geklärt_ (semantischer Präsens wegen _gerade_ ) ist aber m.E. nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Die Frage wird gerade geklärt_ ist aber m.E. nichts einzuwenden.


Ja, natürlich. Mit "gerade" ist das Präsens gesichert (Kontext! )

Ich habe aber "gerade" in Klammern gesetzt, d.h. man kann es (in meinem Satz)  weglassen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> And so is/ must be, IMO, the explanation given by the Cambridge online German-English dictionary.


If you wanted to be so strict then the explanation would be partially wrong because _eine Frage wird geklärt_ is present. It can have both, present and future meaning. Without context it is undefined. German has no mandatory distinction between present and future an as long as there is nothing that explicitly excludes one or the other, both, present and future, are treated as being the same.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> It can have both, present and future meaning.


That's what I said:


JClaudeK said:


> (even when dropping the second _werden_).


----------



## berndf

But you also agreed to this:


elroy said:


> Ohne Kontext neige ich spontan zur Lesart Zukunft.


And I can't fully agree. I would say:
_Ohne Kontext neige ich spontan dazu, keine Unterscheidung zu treffen_.
I.e. it wouldn't matter to me if it happened right now or some time in the foreseeable future. The only thing that matters is that when I need the answer it will be there.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich habe JCKs Beitrag so verstanden, dass er uns als Beispiel einen möglichen Kontext liefert, der seiner spontanen Lesart entspricht.


Ich hatte eigentlich auch den von mir gelieferten Kontext so gebaut, dass er meiner spontanen Lesart entsprechen würde.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch den von mir gelieferten Kontext so gebaut, dass er meiner spontanen Lesart entsprechen würde.


 Das war mir schon klar.  Hier geht's darum, welche Lesart _ohne Kontext_ überwiegt.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> welche Lesart _ohne Kontext_ überwiegt.


Laut berndf gar keine: man ist also berechtigt, nach Belieben eine zu wählen. In meiner Auffassung ist angesichts eines Verbs im Präsens - ohne Kontext - Präsens die erste Wahl und die Ausdehnung auf Zukunft die zweite Wahl.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Präsens die erste Wahl und die Ausdehnung auf Zukunft die zweite Wahl


Ich glaube wirklich, das geht ein wenig tiefer. _Gegenwart _wird hier aus bloßer Grenzfall der Zukunft verstanden, der für den Kontext keine Rolle spielt. Man "wählt" also gar nicht und der Frage, wann genau etwas passiert, stellt man sich nicht einmal. Das ist so etwas wie ein Whorfscher Effekt; Wenn dich deine Frage nicht zwingt, eine Kategorisierung zu vorzunehmen, dass machst Du es konzeptionell auch nicht, wenn es keine Rolle spielt. Wenn Dich andererseits dein Frage zu einer Unterscheidung zwingt, dann bist Du Dir dieser Unterscheidung immer bewusst, auch wenn sie für den Kontext irrelevant ist. Und Deutsch verhält sich hier anders als viele andere europäische Sprachen, indem es einen zur Unterscheidung von Gegenwart und Zukunft nicht zwingt. Zwingend ist nur die Unterscheidung zwischen Vergangenheit und Nicht-Vergangenheit. An dieser Stelle ist Deutsch recht archaisch (Urgermanisch kannte nur diese beiden Zeiten).


----------



## elroy

Mir geht es übrigens konkret um diesen Satz, nicht um alle möglichen Sätze mit "werden". Ich finde nach wie vor, dass sich dieser Satz mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Zukunft bezieht und nicht auf etwas, was gerade vor sich geht. Ändert man "eine Frage" in "die Frage", so steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit m.M.n. noch höher. 

Der feststehende Ausdruck "es wird schon" bezieht sich auf die Zukunft. So in etwa empfinde ich diesen Satz.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich finde nach wie vor, dass sich dieser Satz mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Zukunft bezieht


Wir habe inzwischen so viele Varianten diskutiert, dass es besser wäre, den Satz aus zu schreiben als  "diesen Satz" zu sagen.


----------



## elroy

Ich meine diesen Satz:

_Eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich meine diesen Satz:
> 
> _Eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden._


Mit diesem Satz wird dir mitgeteilt, das zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn Du eine Antwort/Lösung brauchst, eine da sein wird. Wann genau die Lösung erarbeitet wird, d.h. ob der Prozess schon begonnen hat oder noch nicht, bleibt unbestimmt und ist unwichtig. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Antwort/Lösung noch nicht vorliegt, d.h. das die Aktion (_klären, finden_) nicht in der Vergangenheit statt fand.


----------



## anahiseri

There can't be any doubt that *eine Frage wird geklärt and eine Lösung wird gefunden *is present, while in *eine Frage wird geklärt and eine Lösung wird gefunden werden *"werden" can be (and most probably is) referred both to "geklärt" and to "gefunden", so that you can consider that the whole sentence is future.
It's true that in  German, as well as in other languages, the present tense is quite often used to refer to the future, depending on the communicative situation;
aber es ist für mich verwunderlich, dass jemand sagt:


berndf said:


> Und Deutsch verhält sich hier anders als viele andere europäische Sprachen, indem es einen zur Unterscheidung von Gegenwart und Zukunft nicht zwingt.


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> aber es ist für mich verwunderlich, dass jemand sagt:
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Und Deutsch verhält sich hier anders als viele andere europäische Sprachen, indem es einen zur Unterscheidung von Gegenwart und Zukunft nicht zwingt.
Click to expand...

Im französischen ist der Satz_ Il viendra demain_ die "normale" Form, die man vielleicht durch das einfachere _Il vient demain_ ersetzen kann. Im Deutschen ist _Er kommt morgen_ die normale Form und _Er wird morgen kommen_ ist ein ungelenker Pleonasmus (weil die Zukunft zweimal ausgedrückt wird) und wenn man diesen Satz sagen würde, dann würde er wahrscheinlich etwas unanständiges bedeuten.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Man "wählt" also gar nicht und der Frage, wann genau etwas passiert, stellt man sich nicht einmal.


Ich habe die Angewohnheit, fast immer an die italienische Version zu denken, und da muss man doch eine Wahl treffen zwischen
_1.una questione viene chiarita e una soluzione trovata_
und
_2.una questione *verrà* chiarita e una soluzione trovata._
Anhand des deutschen Satzes _Eine Frage wird geklärt und eine Lösung  gefunden (_ohne weiteren Kontext) bestehen fùr mich keine Zweifel: Nr.1 ist richtig (Gegenwart).
Unsere Gegenwart kann sich kaum auf die Zukunft beziehen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich habe die Angewohnheit, fast immer an die italienische Version zu denken, und da muss man doch eine Wahl treffen zwischen
> _1.una questione viene chiarita e una soluzione trovata_
> und
> _2.una questione *verrà* chiarita e una soluzione trovata._
> Anhand des deutschen Satzes _Eine Frage wird geklaert und eine Loesung wird gefunden (_ohne weiteren Kontext) bestehen fùr mich keine Zweifel: Nr.1 ist richtig (Gegenwart).
> Unsere Gegenwart kann sich kaum auf die Zukunft beziehen.


Sehe ich auch so. Im Französischen, Italienischen und Englischen muss man sich die Frage stellen.

Im Deutschen ist das anders. Wenn ich den deutschen Satz übersetzen sollte, könnte ich ohne Kontext nicht entscheiden, ob 1. oder 2. gemeint ist.


elroy said:


> Ändert man "eine Frage" in "die Frage", so steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit m.M.n. noch höher.


Das sollten wir wahrscheinlich ohnehin tun. Der Satz _*Eine *Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden_ ist nicht sehr realistisch. Man würde diese Aussage über eine bestimmte Frage machen und nicht das irgendeine Frage beantwortet wird.


----------



## elroy

I would never say "A solution _is being found_" in English.  "Eine Lösung wird gerade *gefunden*" finde ich genauso unwahrscheinlich. "Eine Lösung wird gerade *gesucht*."  Völlig in Ordnung. Aber "Eine Lösung wird gerade _*gefunden*_"???


----------



## berndf

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem. Man kann im Deutschen _finden_ durchaus auch zur Beschreibung eines Prozesses und nicht nur zur Beschreibung eines Ereignisses benutzen. Sonst würden Ausdrücke wie _Entscheidungsfindungsprozess_ ja auch keinen Sinn ergeben. Dieser Begriff von _Finden_ (=_Suche, deren Erfolg unterstellt werden kann_) mag sehr bürokratisch wirken, passt aber zum Kontext.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> I would never say "A solution _is being found_" in English.


Man soll aber  nicht vergessen, dass die Formulierung _Eine Lösung wird gefunden _auch einem englischen 'simple present' entsprechen kann.
  Whenever we meet and have a dialogue, 'a problem is solved/cleared up and _a solution is found_' / eine Lösung wird gefunden.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Man soll aber  nicht vergessen, dass die Formulierung _Eine Lösung wird gefunden _auch einem englischen 'simple present' entsprechen kann.
> Whenever we meet and have a dialogue, 'a problem is solved/cleared up and _a solution is found_' / eine Lösung wird gefunden.


Das war aber nicht @elroys Problem. _Eine Lösung wird gerade gefunden_ entspricht englisch _A solution is being found_ und nicht _A solution is found_.


----------



## bearded

Ja, aber die Version mit hinzugefügtem 'gerade' verwendet er, um überhaupt die Möglichkeit der Präsens-Deutung auszuschließen:


elroy said:


> Ich finde nach wie vor, dass sich dieser Satz mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Zukunft bezieht und nicht auf etwas, was gerade vor sich geht.


. Mein Punkt: nicht nur, was _gerade_ vor sich geht.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> um überhaupt die Möglichkeit der Präsens-Deutung auszuschließen


 Ich habe die doch nicht _ausgeschlossen_.  Ich sagte nur,_ ohne Kontext_ _neige _ich_ spontan_ zur anderen Variante.


berndf said:


> Man kann im Deutschen _finden_ durchaus auch zur Beschreibung eines Prozesses und nicht nur zur Beschreibung eines Ereignisses benutzen.


 Ja, mir ist das im Nachhinein eingefallen. Aber worauf ich hinauswill:

Wenn ich den Satz einfach so höre oder lese, ohne den entsprechenden Kontext -- den es ja, von wenigen Ausnahmen wie Wörterbucheinträgen abgesehen, immer gibt -- denke ich spontan, dass der Sprecher _wahrscheinlich_ die Zukunft meint. Anders gesagt: nehmen wir mal an, dieser Satz kommt in verschiedenen echten Gesprächen und schriftlichen Werken 100 Mal vor. Ich würde erwarten, dass er sich in mehr als 50 % dieser Fälle auf die Zukunft bezieht.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ja, aber die Version mit hinzugefügtem 'gerade' verwendet er, um überhaupt die Möglichkeit der Präsens-Deutung auszuschließen:
> . Mein Punkt: nicht nur, was _gerade_ vor sich geht.


Ja, das verstehe ich. In deinem Satz handelt es sich aber um einen zeitlosen resp. habituellen Präsens. Der ist ja auch für die Fragestellung unstreitig. In unserer Diskussion geht es aber tatsächlich darum, dass ich behaupte, _die Lösung wird gefunden _kann auch ein Präsensbedeutung im engeren Sinne (_gerade jetzt wird sie gefunden_; "as we speak"). Das ist natürlich unsinnig, wenn mit _finden_ nur der Moment des Auffindens beschrieben wird. Diese Interpretation ist nur sinnvoll, wenn _finden_ den Akt und die Zeitspanne des Suchens mit enthält.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich habe die doch nicht _ausgeschlossen_


Du hast recht. Ich hätte schreiben sollen: …,um die Präsens-Deutung als weniger plausibel erscheinen zu lassen.



berndf said:


> Diese Interpretation ist nur sinnvoll, wenn _finden_ den Akt und die Zeitspanne des Suchens mit enthält.


Alles klar, danke.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> um die Präsens-Deutung als weniger plausibel erscheinen zu lassen


 Auch das haut nicht so richtig hin.  Ich wollte nichts als plausibel oder unplausibel _erscheinen lassen_. Ich beschreibe einfach nur meine wahren Empfindungen bzw. versuche, das zu tun.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wenn ich den Satz einfach so höre oder lese, ohne den entsprechenden Kontext -- den es ja, von wenigen Ausnahmen wie Wörterbucheinträgen abgesehen, immer gibt -- denke ich spontan, dass der Sprecher _wahrscheinlich_ die Zukunft meint. Anders gesagt: nehmen wir mal an, dieser Satz kommt in verschiedenen echten Gesprächen und schriftlichen Werken 100 Mal vor. Ich würde erwarten, dass er sich in mehr als 50 % dieser Fälle auf die Zukunft bezieht.


Ich denke eigentlich weder an das eine noch an das andere. Zukunft spielt nur insofern eine Rolle, als mir die Lösung erst in der Zukunft zur Verfügung steht. Ob der Prozess des Auffindens bereits gestartet ist oder nicht, spielt an dieser Stelle keine Rolle. So würde ich die Aussage auch spontan verstehen. Wenn dich deine Sprache nicht dazu zwingt, eine Unterscheidung zu treffen, dann denkst du darüber auch nicht nach, wenn dazu situativ keine Notwendigkeit besteht. Das erklärt auch, warum Deutsche immer wieder Fehler bei der Wahl der Verbform in vielen Fremdsprachen machen, auch wenn sie es theoretisch wissen (wie ich letztens): In Deutsch ist Vergangenheit - Nicht-Vergangenheit die Tempusunterscheidung, die zwingend getroffen werden muss. Alle anderen Unterscheidungen blenden wir gedanklich aus, wenn sie (für uns) nicht relevant für die Aussage sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Grammatically,_ eine Frage wird geklärt_ and _eine Lösung wird gefunden _are both without a shadow of a doubt present while _eine Lösung wird gefunden werden_ is future.
> 
> But since the grammatical present semantically always includes the future (unless excluded by additional adverbials or by context), it doesn't really matter.



"It doesn't really matter."
Zu diesem Schluss war ich letztendlich auch gekommen, deshalb habe ich mich an der Diskussion (_um des Kaisers Bart_) nicht weiter beteiligt.


----------



## Syzygy

Ich denke ohne Kontext eher an Zukunft, genauso wie bei den entsprechenden aktivischen Sätzen "Ich kläre die Frage." / "Ich finde eine Lösung.", weil es sich für mich wie ein Versprechen anhört, nicht wie eine Beschreibung gegenwärtigen Handelns. Allerdings empfinde ich die Sätze im Passiv ohne Kontext beinahe als unnatürlich und würde immer mindestens ein "_momentan/zurzeit_" für Präsens bzw. "_noch_" für Zukunft erwarten.


----------



## elroy

Syzygy said:


> genauso wie bei den entsprechenden aktivischen Sätzen "Ich kläre die Frage." / "Ich finde eine Lösung."


  Ganz genau!


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Can the sentence in the OP be rewritten as "Eine Frage wird geklärt *werden*, eine Lösung gefunden"?

I find the example in the OP a bit odd; the clauses seem mutually dependent for the missing parts.


----------



## Hutschi

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> ...
> 
> eine Frage wird geklärt, eine Lösung gefunden *werden*
> 
> ...



Hi, the explanation in the cambridge dictionary is easy for a native German but difficult for a learner.

Basically the whole thing includes ellipsis.

I will expand it:

"Es wird sich finden" bedeutet: "'Eine Frage wird geklärt werden' und/oder 'eine Lösung wird gefunden werden'."

The sentence has a future meaning in the given form.



"Es wird sich finden" means: "there is no answer or solution yet, respectively, but we will find one."
So it means "There will be an answer" and/or "There will be a soulution.

---
I do not see a present function in "Es wird sich finden", except that be can have started to search a solution and or an answer.

---
PS: I want to clarify the difference to the präsent tense meaning in other answers, especially to Bernd's answer in #18.
In general context, without ellipsis, I also would say "Die Frage wird geklärt" can express semantically as well present tense as future tense.
But "Es wird sich finden" is in the future, in the present tense I would say something like: "Ich hab's!" (Eureka!)
"Es wird sich finden" can mean "Ich bin dran, ich werde bald eine Lösung haben." 
The answer or solution is in the future when meaning: "Es wird sich finden."

The other difference: I read the entry as elliptical, and it also seems to be a fixed structure.

If it is no ellipsis, Bernd (#18) is right.  
"Eine Frage wird geklärt" is syntactically present tense.
"Eine Frage wird geklärt werden" is syntactically future.


----------

